# Todays Project, I swear I'm never going to get my CHORES done.



## RWanke (May 9, 2018)

Went to the garage today determined to do some cleaning and organizing so I can get my tool box under the lathe but as usual I started tinkering and ended up starting a project I had planned to do ever since I watched I believe Halligan, make one on a U-Tube video. So here it is.




Fixed it.


----------



## benmychree (May 9, 2018)

Would that be chores instead of choirs, or do you sing along while working?


----------



## RWanke (May 9, 2018)

DOOHHH! You definitely don't want to hear me sing.


----------



## benmychree (May 9, 2018)

I highly value a good sense of humor!  Likewise on singing -----


----------



## malmac (May 11, 2018)

nice bit of work. Don't use that sort of tool post but can understand the benefits.


----------



## RWanke (May 11, 2018)

malmac said:


> nice bit of work. Don't use that sort of tool post but can understand the benefits.



I know I'm lazy but I hate having to grab a wrench every time I want to change the angle of the post and if I leave a wrench on it I will knock it off a hundred times. Plus it's something fun to make. Got sidetracked AGAIN yesterday evening and turned this out. Going to my brother in laws this afternoon to use his torch to bend it. Locking handle for the carriage.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 11, 2018)

RWanke said:


> I know I'm lazy but I hate having to grab a wrench every time I want to change the angle of the post and if I leave a wrench on it I will knock it off a hundred times. Plus it's something fun to make. Got sidetracked AGAIN yesterday evening and turned this out. Going to my brother in laws this afternoon to use his torch to bend it. Locking handle for the carriage.
> 
> View attachment 267187


 Nice. I could have turned that crooked for you.  Mike


----------



## RWanke (May 11, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice. I could have turned that crooked for you.  Mike



You Sir are way more talented than I. How and what would you use to do that?  I'm assuming a multi axis CNC machine maybe? I figured I was doing it close to the same way it was done back in 1947 when my South Bend 9C was built.


----------



## benmychree (May 11, 2018)

I wish that it could be so simple for my situation; with my 19" Regal lathe, it is necessary to use a foot long box wrench with a 3 foot long 1-1/2" pipe cheater to lock down the Aloris CA tool post so that it does not creep around when making heavy cuts, usually spoiling an occasional job in the process; don't tell me to take lighter cuts, its the way I was trained, and is my nature; rough it out as quickly as possible, then finish carefully and as accurately as the job and one's sensibility requires.
I do have an aversion to having to hunt around the shop for a wrench to do the familiar adjustments and clamping the carriage as shown above, my approach is to use two wrenches, one for the change gear train, compound swivel, and the carriage stop, and another for the carriage lock, they are both open end machine style old fashioned wrenches which are hanging on hooks on the lathe's change gear guard.  If I made a new bolt for the carriage lock, I could use the primary wrench for that as well.  A goal would be a "one wrench machine".


----------



## malmac (May 11, 2018)

Yesterday I was setting up some work in my lathe using my little overhead crane to stop it all falling over while I got it set up. I think the main thing is that we are all getting out to the shed and doing some stuff. Some work bigger than others and some work more intricately than others. But it good to get some stuff made.


----------



## benmychree (May 11, 2018)

I made a hoist over my lathe that consists of a barn door track with its trolley supporting a Harbor Freight electric hoist; very handy for changing chucks and handling heavy work.


----------

